# Small woodworking tool set



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to make a small, (inexpensive?), portable tool chest / box for myself, which incorporates a bunch of multi-purpose tools (for some reason they've always been a fascination of mine).

The tools should be suitable for making small boxes and maybe other tasks.

Thus far I have:









- gunsmithing hammer









- 3-in-1 Brass Marking Gauge









- Miniature Brass Bar Clamps









- reproduction #1 Odd-Job (or a combination square-- I'd be interested in discussions as to why I'd prefer one over the other)









- Veritas® Chisel Plane

and a 1" chisel-- I guess I should have one or two more, 1/4" was suggested last time-- other size suggestions?

Obviously I need some sort of saw. Considering:









- Reciprocating Saw Blade & Screwdriver Handle

but the screwdriving is redundant. Suggestions for a small, portable saw or set of saws?

I guess a yankee screwdriver for drilling holes, or a set of gimlets, a block plane (Lee Valley Skew) was suggested last time I discussed this, as were files (flat and half round), so maybe a rasp as well.

Marking knife. Dividers / scribe.

Kreg KMA2900 Multi-Mark Multi-Purpose Marking and Measuring Tool instead of a sliding bevel?

In the spirit of things, a jack plane and a couple of blades w/ different grinds.

Will have to make room for my Stanley Combination plane and irons.

I already carry a Leatherman PST (the original) in my laptop bag, so pliers are covered. I also have a small Levenger ``Safety Case'' (modelled on the cases knitting machine mechanics carried their tools in) which I've stuffed w/ a camera tool kit (really a jeweler's screwdriver, nut driver and wrench set, but that was the description on the case) and a Spyderco Byrd 8 tool harp (really bummed that the Byrdwrench has been discontinued).

Any other suggestions? Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You gotta have one of these:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67335


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Table Saw


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

Loren, that's a good one-- if it were actually for sale, I'd buy one-- may have to look into making one (since they actually did, and it is an interesting riff on the Bonsa tool kit which inspires this).

Stephenw-- :: checks the sign on the door :: that's not exactly a hand tool…. (though I'd love to have one).

Maybe the Craftsman 3-in-1 multi-saw?


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Why are you doing this, meaning you're downsizing? Just starting out? Just trying to be clever? What you're trying to accomplish and why are necessary information for meaningful response from the board.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

I havent seen one of those gunsmithing hammers in ages. i didnt know they still made those. which reminds me i do have one sitting somewhere in my cesspool of a shop


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well if your going small and bronze seems to be a theme. A nice little bronze Lie Nelsen no1 would look good in this set of tools maybe a no2 for the big jobs as well.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a set of small 6" chissels at woodcraft.com : pfeil-swiss-made--butt-chisel-set-of-four


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm trying to achieve a small, portable tool set w/ multi-purpose functionality and maximum tool density. Being clever is a good analysis and expanding on the bronze / brass theme is certainly aesthetically appealing.

The bronze Lie Nielsen No. 1 Bench Plane is gorgeous and the pfeil Swiss made Butt Chisel Set looks like a good fit as well.

My workshop is one end of the basement laundry room, but I like to do my woodworking on the rear deck-- so I'd like to minimize trips up and down the stairs.

Let's ask instead:

What small or multi-purpose wood-working tools are actually worth getting and putting in a tool Kit intended for making small-medium-sized boxes?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Just duplicate everything in this…










Don't make it harder than it really is.


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

Certainly the Studley tool chest is an inspiration, but it's not something I could carry up the stairs by myself.

I'm wanting smaller, affordable and multi-purpose, made w/ brass or bronze is a bonus.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I have that craftsman 3 and 1 saw. its ok, but just ok (got it as a gift). The jap type blade is by far the best, the jab saw sucks. too much flex when your trying to cut drywall.

loren thanks for that share thats an awesome looking tool and i can appreciate lee valleys sense of humor in trying to sell it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I will be working down in a basement Dungeon for awhile.









It MIGHT be about 12' x 12' in size. Trying to find some extra space for the handplane crowd









THIS is where I have to work, before I moved all the boxes out of the way ( and into a root cellar) That old dresser IS the bench until my English Plane bench shows up later. I'll have to move a few more boxes out of the way, first.









The saw rack, and a few clamps. That is a crawl space door, plywood, that I can at least hang some items on.









Two tool boxes, plastic, sitting on the floor. The power tools can go up on the "bench" as needed, then put away.









As for the rest? Still a work in progress. I had to leave my big, old tablesaw at the old shop. For now, I do have a "power saw" available..









If I get tired of handsawing, that is..


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

bandit, if my end of the laundry room were 12×12, I wouldn't have to relocate to the deck so often.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Will, I think if your going to focus on box making there is really only a couple of guys to ask the first would be Peter Lloyd and the second wold be Andrew Crawford Both are master box makers and they would both be happy to give you a list of the tools they use daily in their shops. I know Andrew is very accessible and he reads his own E-mails and usually replies in a week or so which is a good turn around for a master IMHO.

Bandit, if your setting up a new shop this is your chance to clean up the mess so you can do some work. your space may be small but if your serious about getting some work done clean up the place and start fresh.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bad when one has to share the space with all the moving boxed up stuff. I am going to try to move most of the boxed items to the south end, just need some stuff to stack it all up on. When the laundry is being done, i have about 8' (maybe) of space to use between the laundry area, and the current bench. It IS a little bigger than working on my back porch though..


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Find a nice heirloom plan for a tool-chest. Build it in a smaller scale. For example, 1/4 scale.
Multiple all dimensions by .25.


----------

